# 2011 R3 - 54 or 56? 5'10"



## tangerineowl

Hope you don't mind; another frame size question.

My measurements:-
Inseam: 86.2 / 33.9"
Trunk: 63.3 / 24.9"
Forearm: 33.3 / 13.11"
Arm: 64.3 / 25.3"
Thigh: 61.3 / 24.1"
Sternal Notch: 144.5 / 56.8"
Total body height: 178.5 / just over 5'10"

Looking at the R3 for more endurance type riding style.
(I've also got my eye on the Infinito which comes in 55)

Anyone with similar measurements, on a certain frame size?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

RS is a better bike for endurance ride. You can find alot of testimonies on here backing this statement.


----------



## cantride55

It seems like you fall between the two, what's your flexiblity like? Have you beem sized at the lbs? If so what did they suggest and why?


----------



## bayAreaDude

Go with the 54. I'm 6' and ride a 56. It's plenty comfortable for endurance riding too.


----------



## tangerineowl

I'll be going for a thorough fit in the next week.
A couple of shops thought between 54 and 56, giving me the once over.

Flexibility is pretty good; no back issues. Actually, I've found that regular cycling strengthens my lower back and if I stop riding for a week or two, I find things going a bit soft; potential problems.

I've noticed that it seems that the European bikes such as Bianchi have their sizes in the odd numbers ie 53, 55, while many US/Taiwan makes run at 54, 56 etc.

Actually saw my first in-the-flesh R3 in a shop today. It was a Giant shop, so I was really surprised, as they've only just started stocking Cervelo. This is the only R3 I've seen in the shops here.

I was leaning toward the RS (it would be pretty rare to find one over here), however reading up on the recurring bottom bracket cracking issues kind of puts me off. Bit of a shame.


----------



## RJP Diver

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> RS is a better bike for endurance ride. You can find alot of testimonies on here backing this statement.


Based on...

??


----------



## RRRoubaix

RJP Diver said:


> Based on...
> 
> ??


http://www.cervelo.com/media/docs/RS-Geometry-483fcc42-375c-4715-9d35-9b8c0237e578-0.pdf

That said, Cervelo has killed off the RS for 2013.


----------



## feltf1

I am 5 '10 and was also not sure what to do. Got a good fit at the shop on a 56 and also went to get rs but ended on r3. I put 2,300 miles on it this year very comfortable. Get a fit to be sure.


----------



## RJP Diver

RRRoubaix said:


> http://www.cervelo.com/media/docs/RS-Geometry-483fcc42-375c-4715-9d35-9b8c0237e578-0.pdf
> 
> That said, Cervelo has killed off the RS for 2013.


Document says nothing about the bike being "better" for endurance riding.


----------



## cantride55

I'm 5'11" and always ride between a 53.5 and 54.5 tt. I find that I just need to alter the bar reach / stem length on the shorter tt's. I also find that the R3 rides very well for endurance riding. Imo, I suggest you get yourself a quality fitting, not just frame size / seat height / stem length although for someone who is going to ride the same bike for many years, that would be good enough. If you change rides often, having all the measurements drastically help set up the next bike, quickly. It does cost extra money (I paid 250.00) however I justify this with not needing to buy different bars or stems afterwards because my back / shoulders hurt. I know it may be weak, but it works for me.


----------



## Rashadabd

+1 on getting a good fit man, do not buy a bike based on measurements if you can avoid it at all. Every individual's body fits on a bike a little differently (as is the geometry and set-up on each bike line) so it is really important to have a fitter actually look at you on the bike and take measurements, etc. and for you to feel different positons on each bike before you purchase. I have about 1,500 miles on my R3 and they are very comfortable for a high quality race bike; 50 miles+ will not be a problem for most people on a R Series. That being said, if you really want comfort, I recommend taking a close look at the BMC Gran Fondo and Trek Domane becuase they are new designs built specifically for that purpose and reportedly really add comfort without sacrficing much at all.


----------



## AvantDale

Do you already ride? How is your flexibility? If your body is on the stiff side...maybe go with a 56. I don't see the point of going with a 54 and running a big stack of spacers under the stem.

The R3 has a tallish head tube. I ride a 54 S2, but on a R3...I'd ride a 51. So be aware of that.


----------



## tangerineowl

Been riding for years, but in the last few on a hybrid commuter.

When I first punched in my measurements into the Competitve Cyclist site, it suggested between 53.5 to 54.5.
Apparently I have long legs, a short torso, and long arms. Being 5'10", this may be why a couple of sales guys put me on 56 frames (looking at my overall height).

However, I feel as if I'm reaching my arms out a bit too far. Perhaps this has to do with the short torso / long arms thing.

Trying out a 54.4 bike, it immediately felt better. However I had quite a bit of toe overlap at the front wheel.

I suppose I'll just have to trust who I go with; just hope I don't end up with a frame one size too large.

Its all an experience.


----------



## Rashadabd

Keep in mind that not every bike brand is a good fit for everybody. Despite having multiple sizes to fit different body types, sometimes how a brand organizes those sizes leaves a few of us out. I started with a Felt and just didn't feel comfortable on their 51 or a 54 (I was between the two). My 51 R3 fits fine, but I could probably use a smidge more room, but not quite as much as a 54 in Cervelo. Being a couple of years in now, I have come to realize that the best fit for me is probably something akin to Trek's and Specialized's 52. That reality will likely play a role in my next bike selection. My recommendation is to move forward with your fit session and to choose the best bike in your price range that fits you well. I am looking forward to the pics and the first ride review.


----------



## MercRidnMike

I'll second (third, forth...whatever place in the order I am) the recommendation for a good bike fit.

I'm 6', about a 34" inseam as well and ended up on a 58cm S2. It was a toss up between the 56 and 58 for me with the rest of my proportions...the fit carried the day in a big way and the bike seems to "fit like a glove." On the others I was looking at, I could have fit a 56 (Spesh, Trek) or a 54 (Cannondale, Norco).


----------



## shreded7

tangerineowl said:


> Hope you don't mind; another frame size question.
> 
> My measurements:-
> Inseam: 86.2 / 33.9"
> Trunk: 63.3 / 24.9"
> Forearm: 33.3 / 13.11"
> Arm: 64.3 / 25.3"
> Thigh: 61.3 / 24.1"
> Sternal Notch: 144.5 / 56.8"
> Total body height: 178.5 / just over 5'10"
> 
> Looking at the R3 for more endurance type riding style.
> (I've also got my eye on the Infinito which comes in 55)
> 
> Anyone with similar measurements, on a certain frame size?


id go with 54, definitely. looks like others agree. 
The other thing i noticed about cervelos is the 3T seatpost that is stock with the bike has a ton of setback. Im 5'10, 32 inseam, and i went with the 56. had to change seatpost for 0 setback, and shorter stem.
at the same time, i was 17 at the time, hoping id get a little taller. haha. no dice. also, the 56 felt a hundred times better than the severely oversized 58 i was riding at the time...
either way, i wouldve gone with a 54.


----------



## MercRidnMike

shreded7 said:


> id go with 54, definitely. looks like others agree.
> The other thing i noticed about cervelos is the 3T seatpost that is stock with the bike has a ton of setback. Im 5'10, 32 inseam, and i went with the 56. had to change seatpost for 0 setback, and shorter stem.
> at the same time, i was 17 at the time, hoping id get a little taller. haha. no dice. also, the 56 felt a hundred times better than the severely oversized 58 i was riding at the time...
> either way, i wouldve gone with a 54.


Good point about the seatpost...I forgot about that. My S2 has the Cervelo aero post so it doesn't have the offset that the 3T does...I probably would have been on the 56 if I had ended up on an R-series bike.


----------



## shreded7

i was between r and series too. figured im light enough to choose R over S.


----------



## WildBill

Im 6' with a 33" inseam I ride a 56cm RS. Love it.


----------



## tangerineowl

Finally got around to getting a fit. They said a 53.5 ETT (due to my short torso), but because of my long inseam, going to a 54.5 would be fine; they'd just shorten the stem by 10mm (but no more than that).

He brought to my attention seat tube lengths, and that aesthetically I'd be wanting something near 54cm, which the RS and R3 match. Similar bikes are the Rokh and the Scott CR1, which I'm going to try out next.


----------



## Full_Spectrum

With the 54, your fit options are going to be better than with the 56, imo.


----------



## horizon1967

I am just under 5' 10" and have a 54cm cervelo RS. I honestly would prefer the a slightly bigger bike. Used a friends felt f1 or is it a f2 for a while, size 56 it felt so much better perfect size. Like everyone hear I would strongly advise you to get a proper bike fit.


----------



## RJP Diver

tangerineowl said:


> He brought to my attention seat tube lengths, and that aesthetically I'd be wanting something near 54cm...


Are you planning to ride it, or have your picture taken with it?


----------



## tangerineowl

RJP Diver said:


> Are you planning to ride it, or have your picture taken with it?


 He said the seatpost would be sticking out too far


----------



## mjengstrom

For reference, I am 5'10 with a 34" inseam and I ride a 56cm RS. I use a 90mm stem. If I went with a 54, I would likely need an additional 100mm of reach.

Since this photo was taken, I have changed to a Cobb Plus saddle and added Quarq 975 powermeter.


----------



## 1stmh

I'm 5 ft 11 inches. In 2009 I got an R3. It was a 56 cm, and had a 90mm stem. I felt way too stretched out. I replaced it in 2011 with another R3, but this time a 54 cm. I have a 130mm stem. I have not adjusted it in over a year and a half. I find it fits me perfect.

My $0.02 is go with the 54.


----------



## DownByFive

I'm 5'10" with a 30ish inseam (well, that's the size pants I wear) and my 54 needed only minor adjustments out of the box. Switching out the stock 100mm stem for a 90 was about all it took.


----------



## config

mjengstrom said:


> For reference, I am 5'10 with a 34" inseam and I ride a 56cm RS. I use a 90mm stem. If I went with a 54, I would likely need an additional 100mm of reach.
> 
> Since this photo was taken, I have changed to a Cobb Plus saddle and added Quarq 975 powermeter.


I could be wrong but i don't think they sell 190mm stems;-)


----------

